# Athiest in the woods



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

*AN ATHEIST IN THE WOODS*

An atheist was walking through the woods.
'What majestic trees!'
'What powerful rivers!'
'What beautiful animals!'
He said to himself.
As he was walking alongside the river, he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him.
He turned to look. He saw a 7-foot grizzly bear charge towards him. 
He ran as fast as he could up the path. He looked over his shoulder & saw that the bear was closing in on him.
He looked over his shoulder again, & the bear was even closer.
He tripped & fell on the ground.
He rolled over to pick himself up but saw that the bear was right on top of him, reaching for him with his left paw & raising his right paw to strike him. 
At that instant moment, the Atheist cried out: 
'Oh my God!'
Time stopped.
The bear froze.
The forest was silent.
As a bright light shone upon the man, a voice came out of the sky.
'You deny my existence for all these years, teach others I don't exist and even credit creation to cosmic accident.' 
'Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament?'
'Am I to count you as a believer?'
The atheist looked directly into the light, and said: 'It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian now, but perhaps you could make the *BEAR* a Christian?'
'Very well', said the voice.
The light went out. The sounds of the forest resumed. And the bear dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head & spoke: 



*'Lord bless this food, which I am about to receive from Thy bounty through Christ our Lord, Amen.'*


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That's interesting, but the Athiests that I have met recently, some VERY close to me, think they are smarted than God, the bear, and we the Christians.

They think everyone is ignornant except them.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

The moral to the story is that God takes care of all His creatures in His own way.
Sorry, I could`nt resist.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, he has his ways...


----------



## Richard Lee (Sep 1, 2010)

*Non-believers in deities*

Should non-believers in a deity be deemed unfit to serve in the military, or be considered less of a Patriotic American?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Non-believers in deities* 
Should non-believers in a deity be deemed unfit to serve in the military, or be considered less of a Patriotic American?

I am slow. I don not undertstand your question?

If I am reading your question right, then no. All americans should and are be able to defend their country. IMO


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Lee I am with DRD on this one. Not sure what your question is.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Richard Lee said:


> Should non-believers in a deity be deemed unfit to serve in the military, or be considered less of a Patriotic American?


Here's my opinion about non-deity (Athiest or Agnostic I'm assuming) folks. They are generally well educated and very patriotic as opposed to to social liberals (ACLU) who HATE the traditional American way of life as founded by the Constitution of the USA.

I'd much rather fight side-by-side in a foxhole with an Athiest or Agnostic who believes they are fighting to defend ALL OF OUR rights to have our own opinions vs. a liberal that doesn't want to fight for our great country and INSIST on shoving THEIR ideals down our throats with more zeal than the Bible bumpers like me.

I still stand by my post #2. A & A think they are smarted than everyone else. That alone should make them great warriors, just like Christians draw on the power of faith and Grace.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I have met a lot of non-believers that are great people and served this country, however, they will never find the true joys in this life. 

Richard, Christianity didn't start in the good ol USA


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> ......... Christianity didn't start in the good ol USA


Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

woodlandsboy that is a good poem .Tks bk.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

What I don't understand about atheists...how do they prove the bible is false? Or, do they?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Jim, atheists can not prove the bible is wrong or a false teaching. Everything has a formula, it is just reality. In order to understand the bible in the context to which is has been written you have to fulfill the whole formula.

You ask, "what in the tare hill is that boy mumbling about?..." Well, it takes "*Faith*". Faith is a large portion of the formula that is needed for someone to believe the bible is what it is. Remove "*Faith*" from the formula and the bible has no meaning. It's like a lost blind man being led by another blind man so to speak.

God gave everyone the option of choice. And believe it or not, our lives are driven, lived and will eventually be judged by our choices.

Now you say, what is that boy mumbling about now?.... People, believe it or not, you have the choice to read this. It is reality. You can just as well ignore it and move on with your life or you chose to stop an think about it. The choices you make in this life will predict how you will spend eternity. (ETERNITYYYYYYYYY isssss aaaaa llllloooonnnngggg ttttiiiimmmmmeeeeee)

Atheist want to believe this life is it, once you die, you stare at a blackness through eternity. Man, that is a long time to look at a black empty space. Unfortunately that black wall holds more than just empty space. You can read about it in the last book of the bible. I could go into the details but you know what, I can not do it any justice.

John 15: 18-27

This scripture pretty much sums it up. Atheist have been around since the beginning of time. It is not going to change. If I can convince one, just one, then I will have fulfilled my purpose for being sent here. Emanuel


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

woodlandsboy said:


> Hey Jim, atheists can not prove the bible is wrong or a false teaching. Everything has a formula, it is just reality. In order to understand the bible in the context to which is has been written you have to fulfill the whole formula.
> 
> You ask, "what in the tare hill is that boy mumbling about?..." Well, it takes "*Faith*". Faith is a large portion of the formula that is needed for someone to believe the bible is what it is. Remove "*Faith*" from the formula and the bible has no meaning. It's like a lost blind man being led by another blind man so to speak.
> 
> ...


Amen brother


----------

